# Which types are most represented amongst professional artists?



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're a professional artist or you're strongly interested in being a professional artist, 
what is your personality type?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I don't want to make a broad generalization,but I think on PerC, you'll find more teachers,social workers, government employees or something of that nature. You won't find a whole lot of professional artists though,because, being an artist is like taking a vow of poverty. There's a reason the artist is known as a starving artist. I'm taking an art class ,and I do know professional artists who have a studio and sell their work. I've learned about how I can put my work in actual shows, but I have a day job, and even that is lousy.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's one, and I'm not starving.

Of course depends on what you define as artist, and as poverty, but I'd say not being an artist doesn't guarantee you a stable income either.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's an article about the 15 richest living artists: 

The 15 Richest Living Artists | Complex

#15 has a net worth of $20 million. #1, Damien Hirst, has a net worth of 1 billion dollars.
The "starving artists" are just the people who suck at making money. They suck at marketing and they may also suck as artists. They probably also have a negative attitude towards money. There's jobs for artists in animation, toy design, logo design, video games, comic books, and other things. There's even artists making a living just from their paintings. Thomas Kinkade became a multimillionaire from selling prints of his paintings. Remember Walt Disney started out as an animator.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Art is very personal, you should realize that. It's not just a job or a means of making money for a lot of people. It's actually them. I really don't get people who are able to fix everything up so they can market it because it would feel so weird to me. It's almost the antithesis of art to me. They do suck at making money, though

And I'm interested in it, I'm an inxp, but not just visual arts


----------

